# Are not Recumbent Bicycles Becoming Classic Custom Bicycles?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Are not Recumbent Bicycles Becoming Classic Custom Bicycles?


A local shop incoraged me to go to the Sun bicycle web page to look at thier Recumbent bikes. I was supprised to see the Recumbent linage goes back to the early 1970's wouldnt this soon make them something of a collectable in thier own right? They are comfortable for people like me who have back, knee and hip issues. As a bicycleist you arent exerting as much downward thrust to climb a hill that can be pure pain for somone like me on a traditional bike. Seems to me if I stay active I keep my hart helthy and arthritis to a minimum.

Thanks...


----------



## partsguy (Aug 2, 2010)

As a general thing (at least for me), cars, bikes, etc. that are at least 25 years old or older are technically considered Classics.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 2, 2010)

Recumbents go back a lot further than the 1970's- like anything bicycle, there were recumbents in the 19th century.  Their performance was so much better than a diamond frame they were banned from races in the early 1930's, and have been a bit of an oddity ever since.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

I never knew that, this is becoming quite an education. Can you recommend books on bike history by frame type?


----------



## sam (Aug 3, 2010)

Do a Search on  velocar


----------

